# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Φωλιές για αγριοπούλια στις σκεπές μας

## jk21

Μια ιδεα απο τη διπλανη χωρα (Τουρκια ) που βρηκε ενα καλο φιλαρακι





Πηλινες φωλιες για φτερωτους επισκεπτες (σπουργιτια , καλογερους κλπ )

----------


## Cristina

Εξαιρετική ιδέα!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Πολυ καλο!

----------


## Soulaki

Τέλειο ειναι.

----------


## cris

Σπιτάκια πουλιών, Φοβερά πρωτότυπο,πρέπει  να το υιοθετήσουμε .

Αν  και υπάρχει κίνδυνος να μας βάλουν να πληρώσουμε και ΕΝΦΙΑ χα χα χα .

----------


## xrisam

Τέλεια σπιτάκια!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Α παααρα πολύ ωραιο μπράβο στους δημιουργούς ! 
Αν και από πρακτικής άποψης δεν είναι καλό ,  εύκολο η γάτα να πάει και να φάει τους νεοσσούς ή τέλος πάντων κάποιο αρπαχτικο μιας και έχει τεράστιο άνοιγμα κ ειναι αρκετα εκτεθημένες!
Το απλό κεραμίδι δε το επιτρέπει αυτό λόγω του πόσο μικρή είσοδο έχει και έτσι όπως έχει μπει καθιστώντας δύσκολο το κυνήγι των αρπαχτικών !  :winky: 
Αυτά θα ήταν ωραία αν βαφτούν με όμορφα χρώματα για διακόσμηση στους κήπους !  ::

----------


## Andromeda

ομορφες ειναι, αλλα σωστο αυτο που λεει ο  Μαριος.  ακομα και κατω απο κεραμιδια χωρανε μικρα αρπακτικα οπως τα μικρα γερακια και οι μικρες κουκουβαγιες και ...νυχτεριδες.
επισης απο αποψη μονωσης και καμουφλαζ οι ξυλινες φωλιες-σπιτακια υπερεχουν σιγουρα.

----------


## mitsman

Ωραία ιδέα! ! !

----------

